# ISO Blueberry muffin recipe



## Shaheen (Apr 28, 2006)

Can somebody give me a blueberry muffin recipe? I don't get fresh ones here. Are the tinned ones fine? I mean the ones that we put to top a cheesecake?


----------



## KAYLINDA (Apr 28, 2006)

*BLUEBERRY MUFFINS

*MIX WELL:
2 EGGS
1/2 CUP SOUR CREAM
1 CUP MILK
1/2 CUP (1 STICK) MELTED BUTTER OR MARGARINE
1 TABLESPOON VANILLA

ADD TO ABOVE:
3 CUPS FLOUR
1 1/2 CUPS SUGAR
2 TEASPOONS BAKING POWDER
1 TEASPOON SODA


PLACE A FEW FROZEN BLUEBERRIES AT A TIME
ON TOP OF BATTER.
AS YOU MAKE YOUR SCOOPS,
PICK UP YOUR BERRIES.
YOU CAN CONTROL HOW MANY BERRIES
PER SCOOP THIS WAY,
AND THE BATTER WON'T
BE AS STREAKED WITH BLUEBERRY JUICE.

POUR INTO MUFFIN PANS
BAKE AT 350'

MAKES 48-60 MINI MUFFINS
(DEPENDS ON HOW MANY BLUEBERRIES IN EACH)
BAKE ABOUT 10 MINUTES

MAKES ABOUT 20 LARGE MUFFINS
BAKE ABOUT 15 MINUTES







This is mine.  Enjoy!  I'm not sure you could use the fruit you were talking about.  Isn't it more like a topping..with liquid involved?  Perhaps you could if you increased the flour a little bit to offset the liquid.  I really don't know.  Good luck!​


----------



## jkath (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't see why you couldn't put tinned blueberries into a muffin recipe. Just make sure you put them into a colander and rinse them well. If you don't, the muffins will still taste good, but they'll be completely purple.


----------



## amber (Apr 28, 2006)

Below is a link for Maine blueberry muffins.  You can used the tinned blueberries, but drain the liquid from them.  The tinned ones are much softer than a fresh blueberry, and since they are in liquid, your muffins maybe turn a purple color but thats ok, unless appearance is an issue for you.  In the recipe below it calls for white wheat flour, but I would think all purpose flour would be fine.  

http://www.lanierbb.com/recipes/data/3009.html


----------

